# Howard is leaving? anybody heard about this?



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

"that juwan howard has been traded but they havent annouced the team who he was traded to. he first needs to pass his physical which is tomorow and then it will be annouced sometime tomorow evening."

i saw this from another website, says came from ESPN radio.
is this true or just a rumor?
anybody knows this?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

WTF? Not sure where you say this but, there wouldn't be a post like this unless there was a bit more detail. Are you sure it didn't say something like "Howard leaving Houston?"? If it was framed in that context then it is merely a rumor.

Searching the net just like everyone else to find this.


----------



## y2kdragon (May 24, 2006)

If this is actually true, I hope Houston gets another PF rather than a guard.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

zhaomi said:


> "that juwan howard has been traded but they havent annouced the team who he was traded to. he first needs to pass his physical which is tomorow and then it will be annouced sometime tomorow evening."
> 
> i saw this from another website, says came from ESPN radio.
> is this true or just a rumor?
> anybody knows this?


ok if this is true what kind of crap do we get for Howard? money? who would want howard?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I honestly can't see another team willing to pay Howard his $7 mil or so contract. Even worse, it's not even expiring.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

if this is true, i wonder what the package


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

will wait for a source (or at least another person saying they've heard the same thing) before I jump to a conclusion


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=289919&page=2



> Rumor has it Chris Mihm, Brian Cook, and Aaron McKie to the Houston Rockets for Juwan Howard, Luther Head, and 2008 2nd round draft pick..
> 
> Heard on AM570, they said it will go down today.
> 
> Anybody else hear about this?


Dunno if I believe this though!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Rumor has it Chris Mihm, Brian Cook, and Aaron McKie to the Houston Rockets for Juwan Howard, Luther Head, and 2008 2nd round draft pick..


Do you really think this will go down with Mihm having ankle surgery? He would be the backup C and maybe starting PF in the deal but, he is going to be out for 6 months or more. If Devean George was part of the deal then maybe.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=289919&page=2
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if I believe this though!


Whoa. Mihm just had ankle surgery, Cook just had thumb surgery. There is no surgery to cure what Aaron McKie has.

What a steal that'd be for the Lakers.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Man, I don't want to give up Luther Head. But we ARE stacked at that position. Chris Mihm would be a nice pickup for backup C and Brian Cook can outright shoot the basketball.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

no way, luther head by himself has more trade value than mihm and cook. if this is true, the rockets franchise is terrible. They traded away a potential all-star in gay for a role-player in battier, and now their starting pf and their only good shooter in head, for a broken down center, a power forward who does absolutely nothing but shoot threes (this trade makes even less sense, now that they got battier), and a ready to retire pg in aaron mckie. terrible.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

O2K said:


> no way, luther head by himself has more trade value than mihm and cook. if this is true, the rockets franchise is terrible. They traded away a potential all-star in gay for a role-player in battier, and now their starting pf and their only good shooter in head, for a broken down center, a power forward who does absolutely nothing but shoot threes (this trade makes even less sense, now that they got battier), and a ready to retire pg in aaron mckie. terrible.


Well, to defend the Rockets administration... well, I got nothing.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I feel like the Rockets organization is just like the one in New York, but without any money....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wtf... Howard and head are much better then these 3rd string scrubs...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i'd do the trade just for mihm if he was healthy. juwan howard sucks. he can shoot from the elbow but that's it. he's a horrible defender and average rebounder at best. mihm can play defense, block shots, provide size, rebound, and while he's not known for his offense he has good fundamentals to score in the post. he's also got great instincts on rebounds and putbacks, that's why he'd be very useful to the team. this also helps get rid of juwan.

head is a fan favorite but he's a mediocre player at best. sometimes when the fans like a certain player they imagine he is better than he actually is. you need to give some to gain some. brian cook can shoot the ball ala a better version of scott padgett.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

In July 17, my source told me that Howard to Lakers trade was absolutely dead.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Hoopsworld?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I just hope the Rox are trying to get rid of Howard. He's getting too old, can't play D, and can't protect Yao. He wouldn't be a starter on any other team.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

head is a good player and has a real future in this league, and is probably our next most valuble trade asset now stro and gay are gone... I want him to stay, but he has to go, I want more value than a couple of lakers bums...

incidentally, good luck to battier in team USA - rox represent!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Theres no way I'd make this deal. Juwan is still better all around than any of those guys. And Head is way better than Mckie he totally stinks. Cook is a poser, and Mihm has been a dissapointing center as a professional. God i hope this is just a rumor, if you're gonna trade away two of your core, it needs to be to improve not go sideways or backwards???

I basically would only trade Howard at this point for like Jared Jeffries, nobody else would really make us better? Trading with the Lakers for anyone not named Kobe is just stupid...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> In July 17, my source told me that Howard to Lakers trade was absolutely dead.


I believe in you Ballscientist. 
I think Howard is being shopped, but not to the Lakers.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

id take kobe for juwan if he went to lakers


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

debarge said:


> Theres no way I'd make this deal. Juwan is still better all around than any of those guys. And Head is way better than Mckie he totally stinks. Cook is a poser, and Mihm has been a dissapointing center as a professional. God i hope this is just a rumor, if you're gonna trade away two of your core, it needs to be to improve not go sideways or backwards???
> 
> I basically would only trade Howard at this point for like Jared Jeffries, nobody else would really make us better? Trading with the Lakers for anyone not named Kobe is just stupid...


enough with Jeffries am i the only one who thinks jeffries suck and won't help or want him on our team? can someone tell me why we want jeffries other then he is young and a 11th over all pick? from the games i watch on him he does nothing that catchs the eye and doesn't have any stats that stand out can someone tell me why you guys like him that much? iam really sick of this guy i think he really sucks


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd definitely do this if Mihm and Cook are healthy. They're young and they're improving. And they fit our needs. Howard and Head are going to be fighting for minutes with Snyder, Spanoulis, Battier and Hayes, anyway.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I'd keep Howard and Head than get those 3 scrubs.


----------

